# Devastated and can't sleep



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Just before midnight my distraught daughter rang me to say her car had been broken into and all Christmas presents stolen. She and her daughter were spending the night at her partner's and are all due to come on to our place for lunchtime on Christmas day. After my granddaughter was asleep my daughter went out to the car to take in the child's presents and discovered the break-in. 

We will of course have some presents for them when they arrive here, and I know that there are far worse things happening around the world but I can't get out of my mind the image of my 9 year old waking up to find Father Christmas hasn't been.

Sorry, but I had to tell someone. :frown2:


Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to swear, but What Bastards:surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear but I bet this is a common crime this time of year. I hope you recover your Christmas and manage to enjoy yourselves.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh how awful for you! Hope your granddaughter is not too upset. Perhaps she could be told that Santa got diverted to Grandma's?


There are some scum out there.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What an awful thing to happen.

Trying desperately to put a positive spin on it (probably failing too) perhaps some child may get something for Christmas where otherwise they may have not.

Probably some scrote looking to flog them for needle money though.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sadly, it happens a lot when people leave stuff in their cars in plain sight. The scrotes have a field day at this time of year. Really sorry to hear about this, Chris, and I hope your family are able to salvage the situation and not let it totally spoil your Christmas.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Horrible thing to happen, those people want locking up and the key throwing away!

Hope you can still have a reasonable Xmas, best wishes for next year.

Peter


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Terrible news. I believe in what goes around comes around. Eventually these Bastards will have something happen to them. (Sorry for sharing but no other word seems to fit)

Ian


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Feel for you and your daughter Chris especially at this time. I hope that you don't lose your faith in humanity because of it. A huge hug XX Dick


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

What an evil thing to do!!! Hope something really good happens to your family today to ease the upset. Christmas blessings to you all!


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I feel sorrow for you, three weeks ago my neighbor had a burglar trying break into his shed where he has several very expensive cycles, this was at 5pm and the noise was at the least was very loud, he did not come tooled up as he used a spade from my garden to try and hack the hinges off.
I ran up the garden as the security light at the top had come on, (only does this if they come over the fence) and tried to tackle him but he was like a rat up a drainpipe, he just leapt over the 6" fence, tried to follow him but age being against me fell I down onto a pile of logs, did not do my leg any good.
Leg has recovered now but if that bastard comes back I will have him, you should think before you tackle criminals but at the time anger takes over and sod the consequences..


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It turned out that we had a good day. Daughter's boyfriend went out and had a look around and found some of the presents that had been opened and discarded so granddaughter did have something to wake up to. Police came in the morning and were aware of other similar local break-ins. After dealing with police and patching up the broken window they arrived here a bit later than planned but prepared to make the best of it. Granddaughter enjoyed the presents we had for her and was mature enough to be philosophical about it. Clearly she would have been very upset when she first found out, as was my daughter. When your children are hurting is the most difficult thing to deal with. As this daughter was widowed when her daughter was 11 months old, and I also have a son who was widowed last year I am acutely sensitive about anything that hurts them.

I can't see me losing faith in humanity. Like Kev I did spare a thought for the perpetrators and wondered whether consumerist pressures led some hard up parent to nick toys for their kids. Though I know the likelihood is that the break-ins were to fuel an addiction. Both scenarios are tragic. My thoughts also went to those desperately trying to defend their homes against flooding, and those who have no home, or are having to flee it to find safe place. I think we are lucky really. By the way, daughter works for a youth offending team, so is not naïve about such things. Probably kicking herself for leaving things in the car but saw no other way of keeping presents hidden at that point.

Thanks again though, I really needed to 'talk to someone' last night and didn't want to ring and upset any other friends or family at that point, so I thought I'd dump it on you lot, cos I knew you wouldn't mind.

Hope you had a great Christmas Day and that you have a brilliant New Year.

Love and hugs X


Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well there's nothing like a positive outlook to save a tough situation. Well done Chris.. and family! 

Material things can be important, but never as important as people... and love conquers all things! Happier new year!


----------

